# Aluboot



## Zanderjunky (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,wollte nur mal fragen wer schon mal ein Aluboot selbst geschweißt hat??|kopfkrat Der könnte mir vieleicht ein paar Tips geben|uhoh: 

Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Dietmar B. (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hi,

ich glaube wenn Du schon so fragst, lass es lieber. Aluminium vernünftig zu schweißen erfordert schon einiges an Übung (mehr als bei Stahl) und ein geeignetes Gerät. Solltest Du allerdings hauptberuflich Aluminiumtanks für z.b. Tankzüge oder Silofahrzeuge bauen, dann sollte es kein großes Problem sein.

Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## Zanderjunky (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht,mir geht es hauptsächlich um denn Schweißverzug wenn man es aus 2mm Blech herstellen würde! Die Maße des Bootes sollten so ca. Breite 2m und die Länge ca.5m sein und bei so einer Länge weiß ich nicht wie sich das Blech so verhält|kopfkrat 

Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Was hältst Du von Nieten!? #h


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Wie soll denn die Form vom Boot aussehen?
5m lang,dann brauchst Du Sonderformattafeln,das kann teuer werden.
Nieten? Wenn´s dicht wird?
Brauchtste aber auch Spezialwerkzeug für.(Handnietzange#d )

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				Multi-Chris 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Nieten? Wenn´s dicht wird?


Es gibt auch industriell gefertigte Boote welche genietet sind! |uhoh:


----------



## fischer696 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

oder einfach kleben mit Sikaflex das hällt


----------



## schwedenklausi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

schau mal hier :  www.aluboote-aus-norwegen.de

schwedenklausi


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch industriell gefertigte Boote welche genietet sind! |uhoh:


 
Sicher gibt es Die,aber die Betonung liegt auf "industriell".
Sikaflex ist auf Dauer auch kein "Allheilmittel".
Es kommt immer darauf an wo und wie das Boot eingesetzt werden soll.
Bei Offshore Bedingungen sind starke verwindungen im Boot zubefürchten,deswegen die Frage nach der Form des Bootes.

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjunky (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Ja Sonderformat das ist das Problem,deshalb frage ich ja nach dem Schweißverzug,sonst würde ich stumpf 2 Tafeln zusammen schweißen. Die Form vom Kaasboll 15" ist schon nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich das hinkriegen würde dann würde ich das Hauptberuflich machen. Der Preis ist natürlich auch nicht gerade der Hit.Kann es den wohl sei das es hier im Board gar keine Schiffsbauingenieure gibt?#c Die einen ein bisschen unterstützen könnten


Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Zanderjunky
Das Problem ist nicht der Schiffsbauingenieur,sondern dein wahrscheinlich vorhandenes Werkzeug.|rolleyes 
Du brauchst einen:

Programierer
Laser(mit ca 3 kv,besser 5) wegen mind.3mm Blechdicke.(alternativ Nibel)
Einen guten ,bis sehr guten WIG-Schweißer der auch wirklich Ahnung vom Alu-Blechschweißen hat.
Kantbank,Schlagschere inder benötigten Länge(für die Stringer)



 Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjunky (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Naja,dann muß ich wohl doch noch ein bißchen sparen und mir so ein Teil 
fertig kaufen;+ 

Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				Multi-Chris 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Sikaflex ist auf Dauer auch kein "Allheilmittel".


Das haben wir schon in gerissene Motorspiegel geschmiert und die sind heute noch hart wie sonst was.


----------



## Zanderjunky (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo #h 
hat denn jetzt schon mal einer ein Aluboot selber geschweißt oder nicht?????;+ ;+ 

Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## boat_c19 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

http://www.aluriverboat.de/main_entry.htm

Schau dir mal den Link an, vielleicht hilft er dir.

Gruß Boat_c19


----------



## köderfischer (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hi,

ich bin grad dabei (seit winter 2005) mit einem Freund ein Alu-Wallerboot zu bauen.
Masse über alles 6,13m x 2,15m. Sieht schon ganz gut aus aber bis es endgültig fertig wird es wohl 2007 sein, wir nieten nicht sondern schweissen, nieten ist einfacher aber die lösen sich mit der Zeit. 3mm Bleche sind absolut überdimensioniert! 2mm reicht in allen Fällen aus, viele große Ami Bassboats haben nur 1,3mm! Wir bauen doppelschalig und unsinkbar..
Aber du solltest Dir im klaren darüber sein dass so eine Geschichte lange, wirklich lange dauert. Und viel Geld kostet!! Wenn du es bauen willst um zu sparen muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, das wird nichts. Aber ein selbst gebautes Boot nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu entwerfen und zu bauen ist halt das nonplus Ultra. Kaufen kann jeder Hansel|supergri
Wichtig wäre noch das du so ein Projekt mit deiner Familie abklärst, da es wirklich enorm viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Du solltest weiterhin Alu schweissen können, das ist wirklich nicht  so einfach. Auch ein 3D Zeichenprogramm, bzw. CAD Programm ist auch wichtig. Und eine geeignete Werkstatt, Halle oder Garage muss vorhanden sein, draussen bauen ist nicht so der Hit..
Gruß


----------



## Ruesch (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hi,

so ganz unbedarft würde ich sagen es kommt auf die Rumpfform an. Ich glaube z.B. eine Zille oder andere Form mit Flachboden ist machbar ... V Rumpf glaube ich ist schwer machbar. 
Preislich lohnen ist wohl auch nur dann wenn man billigst an die Platten kommt. 



Rüsch


----------



## Zanderjunky (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hi Köderfischer,
was baut ihr den für eine Rumpfform? Und was wiegt das Teil den wenn es fertig ist? Habt ihr mal ein paar Bilder die ihr reinstellen könntet,wäre nicht schlecht dann kann man die eine oder andere Idee vieleicht übernehmen,ansonsten noch viel Erfolg beim Bootsbau.

Tschüß Zanderjunky#6


----------



## boot (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Moin, ich habe nun auch mal eine frage,ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Alu gekauft der Vorbesitzer hat einige Nieten durch niro Nieten ersetzt,
aber nach der ersten fahrt habe ich gesehen das durch die ersetzten Nieten Wasser kommt.
So und jetzt meine frage welche Nieten brauche ich um die undichten Nieten zu ersetzen,und muss ich noch irgend eine Dichtmasse benutzen?ich wäre dankbar für eure hilfe. lg


----------



## AAlfänger (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Moin,moin
Du solltest die Niro-Nieten durch Alu-Nieten erstzen, und zwar durch sogenannte Bechernieten. Die gibt es von Gesipa. Das sind Nieten, die hinten geschlossen sind. Vor dem Nieten sollte man die Löcher mit Sikaflex einstreichen. Dann ist das ganze garantiert wasserdicht.

Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## heinmama (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo #h 
hat denn jetzt schon mal einer ein Aluboot selber geschweißt oder nicht?????;+ ;+ 

Ciao Zanderjunky

Hallo,

zu Werftzeiten haben wir mal ein Bei boot repariert welches aus Alu war, und etliche Türen und Klappen aus Alu für Binnenfahrtschiffe gemacht.
Ein WIG-Schweißgerät hatten wir nicht, sondern ein Schutzgasschweißgerät welches Alu schweißen konnte(mit Argon und Rolle). Das größte Problem beim Alu verarbeiten ist nicht das Schweißen, sondern das Umformen. Mit einer Kantbank wird man da nicht viel, da die meisten für Stahl ausgelegt sind. Der Biegeradius muß bei tragenden Teilen aus Alu größer sein( Pi mal Daumen bei Stahl 2,5 mal Blechdicke, bei Alu 3,5 mal Blechstärke), da ansonsten Risse in der Struktur entstehen (Entstehen auch bei Stahl, wenn es zu scharf geknickt wird). Desweiteren solltet ihr Euch über die Nachbehandlung des Alu´s Gedanken machen, da ein Lackieren nicht so einfach möglich ist.Alle Teile aus Stahl welche Ihr anbaut müssen isoliert werden, um eine Korrodierung des Alus vorzubeugen.

Dann gibt es auch noch kleine Unterschiede in der Beschaffenheit des Alu´s, da nicht jedes Alu seewasserfest ist.


Viel spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt.


Gr.

Heinmama


Kleiner Tip noch, Schweißschirm mit Dunklen Gläsern verwenden und nicht in das Blitzen gucken, ansonsten Kartoffelscheiben und ne Flasche Wodka bereitlegen.


----------



## boot (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Du solltest die Niro-Nieten durch Alu-Nieten erstzen, und zwar durch sogenannte Bechernieten. Die gibt es von Gesipa. Das sind Nieten, die hinten geschlossen sind. Vor dem Nieten sollte man die Löcher mit Sikaflex einstreichen. Dann ist das ganze garantiert wasserdicht.
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#6
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Heinmama,
Zurückblickend auf 35 Jahre auf einer Schiffswerft bzw. im Leichtmetallbau
kann ich wohl behaupten, das ich schon einige Km geschweißt habe. Sowohl Wig als auch Mag habe ich auch die entsprechenden Prüfungen. Das gleiche bezieht sich auch auf Niro. Nun zum biegen von Alu: Du kannst das Alu genauso engoder weit biegen wie Eisen oder Stahl. Es kommt lediglich darauf an, welche Legierung das Alu hat. Ansonsten findet bei jedem Biegevorgang eine Struckturveränderung statt. Mit der Weiterbehandlung hast du Recht, da sollte man sehr sorgfälltig vorgehen, daher auch mein Tip mit Alunieten, da selbst V4A mit alu reagiert. Und von deinem Tip mit Kartoffelscheiben laß das bloß keinen Artzt hören, Das könnte Ärger geben! Kartoffel haben Stärke, und die kann die Bindehaut angreifen. Einfach ein Lappen mit kaltem Wasser und auf die Augenlieder eine normale Hautcreme. Dazu 1-2 Schmerztabletten.
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## heinmama (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Das klingt sch on fast so als wenn Du Erfahrung gemacht hast mit verblitzten Augen. Früher habe ich das immer so gemacht.

In dem Fall war es mir eigentlich immer alles egal, Hauptsache das ekelige Gefühl hört auf.

Gr.
Heinmama

Wenn ich das noch wiederfinde stelle ich hier mal biegeradien für ALU ein.


----------



## Bassey (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Jeder der auch nur Ansatzweise scheisst hat die Erfahrung mit verblitzten Augen gemacht... Auf jeden Fall nie Sonntagsabend vor der Arbeit sondern Samstags schweissen, sonst könnte die Arbeit die Hölle werden...


----------



## Slick (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Ich hab mich mal auf der Arbeit beim Schweißen(WIG) die Augen verblitzt.Nie wieder sag ich.#q
Zur Mittagspause die ersten Beschwerden gehabt(Sonnenempfindlichkeit) und zu Feierabend total kaputt.Das schlimme dran,ich war Pendler und hatte circa 80 Km Fahrt vor mir.Was machen?
Eine Autogenschweißbrille geholt und mit der nach Hause gefahren.|supergri 
Ich mußte aber jeden Parkplatz raus,weil mir literweise die Augen tränten.#q

Nach dieser schmerzlichen Erfahrung passe ich auf.Immer Augen zu wenn es blitzt und Schweißhelm immer aufsetzten z.B. beim Heften mit MIG/MAG.

p.s. Ich hab mich tagelang in einem dunklen Zimmer aufgehalten(Rollos unten) und Tv schauen in schwarz/weiß und abgedunkelt war auch nichts.Ich konnte nur 24h Däumchen drehen.


----------



## AAlfänger (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*



heinmama schrieb:


> Das klingt sch on fast so als wenn Du Erfahrung gemacht hast mit verblitzten Augen. Früher habe ich das immer so gemacht.
> 
> In dem Fall war es mir eigentlich immer alles egal, Hauptsache das ekelige Gefühl hört auf.
> 
> ...


Leider ja, denn es bleibt nicht aus, wenn man zu zweit unter Zeitdruck in engen Räumen oder Schiffsrümpfen schweißt. Die Lichtblitze deines Kollegen fallen von hinten in deinen Helm und verblitzen dir so die Augen. Oder wenn zwei Arbeitsplätze dicht nebeneinander liegen und die Blitze fallen seitwärts in dein Auge. Die Augentropfen, die ich schon gebraucht habe sind nicht wenig!

MFG AAlfänger#h


----------



## heinmama (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*



Bassey schrieb:


> Jeder der auch nur Ansatzweise scheisst hat die Erfahrung mit verblitzten Augen gemacht... Auf jeden Fall nie Sonntagsabend vor der Arbeit sondern Samstags schweissen, sonst könnte die Arbeit die Hölle werden...




Hast aber´n W vergessen im Text.

Ist nicht böse oder klug*******risch gemeint.

Gr Heiko

Tolle Funktion die Wörter mit unsauberen Inhalt aus merzt.


----------



## boot (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Zitat von *Bassey* 

 
 				Jeder der auch nur Ansatzweise scheisst hat die Erfahrung mit verblitzten Augen

Oha da muss ich ja selbst beim scheiss.....vorsichtig sein gg


----------



## west1 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> da selbst V4A mit alu reagiert.



Ich hab ein Lorsby 350A Aluboot, das dreiteilige Boot ist mittels VA Schrauben zusammen geschraubt. Das Boot hatte ich mir wegen Transport und Lagerplatzmangel in dieser Ausführung gekauft.
Mittlerweile liegt es zusammen gebaut auf einem Trailer und ich will mir jetzt einige Dinge, Rutenhalter, Staukästen usw. einbauen.
Hab bei Lorsby nachgefragt ob ich V2A Schrauben verbauen kann und ob eine Opferanode nötig ist.
Als Antwort kam:


> Sie können VA schrauben verwenden, das stellt kein problem dar.
> Anoden sind zu empfehlen wenn das Boot ganzjährig im Wasser liegt.
> Bei Süsswasser Magnesium im Salzwasser Zink



Du schreibst V4A reagiert mit Alu.
Was stimmt jetzt, |kopfkrat muss ich mir sorgen machen ob mir das Boot unterm Arsch zusammen rostet oder sonst was in der Art? #c


----------



## Slick (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Lorsby 350A Aluboot, das dreiteilige Boot ist mittels VA Schrauben zusammen geschraubt. Das Boot hatte ich mir wegen Transport und Lagerplatzmangel in dieser Ausführung gekauft.
> Mittlerweile liegt es zusammen gebaut auf einem Trailer und ich will mir jetzt einige Dinge, Rutenhalter, Staukästen usw. einbauen.
> Hab bei Lorsby nachgefragt ob ich V2A Schrauben verbauen kann und ob eine Opferanode nötig ist.
> Als Antwort kam:
> ...



Zwischen den Metallen fließen Ströme, das nennt man Kontaktkorrosion und das unedlere Metall fängt an zu Rosten,egal ob das Boot im Wasser ist oder nicht,daher sollte man eine Opferanode(unedleres Metall) anbringen.

Unter 9.3 kannst selbst mal schauen(grad nichts besseres gefunden).
http://www.wegertseder.com/pages/techdat/td9-korrosion-rostschutz.asp


----------



## AAlfänger (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Hubert,
du mußt dir keine Sorgen machen, das dir das Boot unterm Hintern wegrostet. Es wird heute im Boots oder Schiffbau nur noch mit V4A- Schrauben gearbeitet, da sie noch höherwertig sind als V2A-Schrauben. Die Leute denken dann '' Nichtrostend'', da kann denn nichts passieren. Da hier aber zwei verschiedene Metalle zusammenkommen, kommt es immer zu Strömen. Daher sollte man auch die Bohrlöcher bei Schraubverbindungen immer gut konservieren, was aber leider aus Unkenntnis meist nicht gemacht wird. Dadurch kann dann bei einer Nietverbindung nach einiger Zeit auch Feuchtigkeit eindringen. Als bestes Beispiel kann ich auch eine Verbindung zwischen Messing oder Kupfer und Alu nennen, da kannst du zusehen, wie das Alu aufgefressen wird. Soviel zu deiner Besorgniss!

Mit freundlichen Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## west1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aluboot*

Danke mal für eure Antworten! #6

Ich denk ich werde vorsichtshalber mal so eine Magnesium Opferanode anbauen und die meisten Verbindungen mit Alunieten machen, wo es gar nicht anders geht nehme ich dann V4A Schrauben.


----------

